# Brian Eno



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Is all his music pretty interesting? I'm listening now and am liking what I'm hearing.


----------



## Tempesta (Sep 2, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Is all his music pretty interesting? I'm listening now and am liking what I'm hearing.


I like his early works the most.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The seventies' albums are ground breaking and remain fascinating. After that the ones I listened to were less interesting, at least for me. _Before and after science _would be a candidate for my top 25 pop/rock albums of all time.


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Apollo: Atmospheres and Soundtracks is well worth getting hold of. It contains incidental music for the documentary “For All Mankind”. Standout track is “Deep Blue Day”.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Is all his music pretty interesting? I'm listening now and am liking what I'm hearing.


I like Eno a lot, but I wouldn't say _all _his music is pretty interesting. I have a number of his albums from early, mid and later (current) periods and find something to enjoy about them all.

Among my favourites are _Another Green World, Drums Between the Bells, My Life in the Bush of Ghosts_ (with David Byrne) and _Small Craft on a Milk Sea.
_
What are you listening to?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Forster said:


> I like Eno a lot, but I wouldn't say _all _his music is pretty interesting. I have a number of his albums from early, mid and later (current) periods and find something to enjoy about them all.
> 
> Among my favourites are _Another Green World, Drums Between the Bells, My Life in the Bush of Ghosts_ (with David Byrne) and _Small Craft on a Milk Sea.
> _
> What are you listening to?


I put all his work on shuffle.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I reduced it to his top ambient albums.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Altough Eno for many is the guy associated with Ambient music, I think that some of the things I like the most are his fast numbers. Some of the best new wave songs ever in my opinion.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

norman bates said:


> Altough Eno for many is the guy associated with Ambient music, I think that some of the things I like the most are his fast numbers. Some of the best new wave songs ever in my opinion.


Yes, whilst I like his "ambient" albums, I prefer the more..."active" stuff. Though I'm not sure what Spotify's 'ambient' would include.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I've been a huge fan for years. Couldn't pick a favourite album, they're kind all favourites.

His name is often shortened to just 'Eno' from the more usual* "*Brian Peter George St John le Baptiste de la Salle Eno"


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I find all his albums spotty although maybe there's like Music for Airports where it's all about the same quality. I do love some of his songs but I guess they would fill about one album for me. I very much appreciate how Fripp and Eno brought an intellectual level to a genre sadly lacking it but no one seemed to notice the lack.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

The rock stuff for me, particularly the first two albums.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> The seventies' albums are ground breaking and remain fascinating. After that the ones I listened to were less interesting, at least for me. _Before and after science _would be a candidate for my top 25 pop/rock albums of all time.


I'll take a listen to it. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I reduced it to his top ambient albums.


I am just the opposite.

His ambient music is all nice enough, but his earlier material is his most interesting (for me), and holds up quite well.

Of course, I am referring to: Before and After Science, Another Green World, Here Come the Warm Jets, Taking Tiger Mountain by Strategy.

The prodigious use of some of England's best musicians, was also a plus, like: Robert Fripp, John Wetton, Phil Collins, Percy Jones, etc.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I only care for his ambient music. My favorite is Ambient 4: On Land. Also Ambient 2, The Pearl and Apollo.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

I remember having a great time visiting his _sound art installation_ THE SHIP back in 2016. Bought the lovely produced vinyl album too.

https://kunsthalcharlottenborg.dk/en/exhibitions/brian-eno/

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

I was fortunate enough to almost accidentally encounter Eno's exhibition/installation '77 million paintings' in Sarajevo during the summer of 2018.

As with a number of other contributors here I continue to appreciate much of Eno's music but primarily the 4 albums that were released in the 70's following his exit from Roxy and involving contributions from some major 'talent'. I have always admired his ambient stuff but having known those albums since their original release they have been a part of my 'musical life' (for want of a better phrase!) for a long long time......

'Seven deadly finns' anyone?


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/January_07003:_Bell_Studies_for_the_Clock_of_the_Long_Now

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Life_in_the_Bush_of_Ghosts_(album)

Must own works.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

vincula said:


> I remember having a great time visiting his _sound art installation_ THE SHIP back in 2016. Bought the lovely produced vinyl album too.
> 
> https://kunsthalcharlottenborg.dk/en/exhibitions/brian-eno/
> 
> ...


I loved his light and sound installation, "77 Million Paintings" at the Cal State Long Beach about 11 years ago.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Simon Moon said:


> I loved his light and sound installation, "77 Million Paintings" at the Cal State Long Beach about 11 years ago.


That was what I mentioned in my earlier post re Sarajevo 2018!

Have been listening to Taking Tiger Mountain numerous times over the past week.....so enjoyable!


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Simon Moon said:


> I loved his light and sound installation, "77 Million Paintings" at the Cal State Long Beach about 11 years ago.


Well, I missed the installation, but the music is now available as part of a boxed set (which I got for Christmas last year).


----------



## partisan (Oct 18, 2021)

I concur with the general consensus of this thread: the 70s stuff is best. For me, Eno's essential albums are: _Discreet Music_, _Another Green World_, _Music for Films_, and _Ambient 1: Music for Airports_.


----------

